# For Those That Care



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If there's one thing that dog trainers get accused of it's dog tech. Simply put this means that when talking with clients, they tend to speak in their own language that most lay people don't understand. Ironic ehhh. LOL . The very people that are telling you how you're not communicating with your dog are doing the same thing with you the client. I always enjoy articles that can simplify things for the average dog owner. Here is one on OPERANT CONDITIONING, by one of our IAABC members who is very good at this. 
Here is Eric's simplified version of this topic. http://www.dogspelledforward.com/re...Feed:+DogSpelledForward+(Dog+Spelled+Forward)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the post I think I could actually learn from that guy! Ha Ha I'm the worst at understanding how to train my dog's. 
Maddie and Zoey were very bad today and wondered of to an area of our property they never go to. I saw Zoey heading up the road and yelled for her to come. Well she just kept going. I then walked over and notices Maddie was also half way up the road. I yelled come and no one listened. The road is just a private graveled road going up to my sisters barn. Anyway I keep trying I even started running back to the house that usually works because they love me so much and u usually stick to me like glue. So I walked back up with my tail behind my legs feeling like a idiot. I then noticed Zoey rolling in something and wondered if the sent she found was just to much for them to resist and lost all control and even forgot how much they love me. I had things I needed to get done and didn't feel comfortable just leaving them so I used my magic word to try to get their attention. The word is carrot. I yelled carrot and Maddies head lifted and she came running Zoey always follows Maddie so that was no problem.:dance::juggle: 
So I got to thinking that is it bad for me to really give them a carrot wouldn't that just be reinforcing them wondering off and getting a treat for being bad? I decided not to give them the treat. See how bad I am at training. I did however say good girl for coming. And later I gave them a carrot when they came right away. So did I do it right or wrong


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Suzi, you should have rewarded for coming back to you. The reward should immediately be given within two seconds of getting to you . Dogs can backward link events sometimes , that is link back a step to what led to the reward., but it is unlikely in this case. I like to reinforce any "come" and important ones, big time. But any reinforcement or punishment if you use it, should be given right after the behavior. Glad you enjoyed the article.


----------

